# PT Cruiser



## JimD (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone else own one??

I just bought a used 2005 PT Cruiser Limited Edition.
I've wanted one since they first came out.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 24, 2010)

My grandmother has had one since, well right around when they came out.
She loves hers.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 25, 2010)

My sister just bought a 2006 limited edition, I love it! I have always thought they were cool looking almost reminds me of an old gangster car. I wasn't sure I would like driving in one tough but I must admit it drove nice. Very comfortable and I think it had lot's of room for a smaller car. 

Here are a couple pictures taken last week. Now I want one!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 25, 2010)

I had one as a rental once and liked it a lot better than I thought I would. I have theChevrolet version - the HHR and love it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2010)

Do they still make them? It was very hard to get one when they first came out. Now I hardly notice any around anymore.

I drive a Fordcargo van and a Honda Odyssey, and my wife has a Honda CRV.I prefer the head room and leg room, soa regular car or sedan, I would be cramped in.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 25, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Do they still make them? It was very hard to get one when they first came out. Now I hardly notice any around anymore.
> 
> I drive a Fordcargo van and a Honda Odyssey, and my wife has a Honda CRV.I prefer the head room and leg room, soa regular car or sedan, I would be cramped in.


My hubby is a big guy (6' and 235 lbs.) and finds the drivers seat cramped, but is very comforable in the passenger seat of the HHR. I guess why I always have to drive in my car. The back seat is also very roomy. The back seats are 60/40 fold downs and make it easy to transport and haul big stuff.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't now if they still make them, my sister bought hers used. An elderly women owned it and even though it's four years old it only has 7,000 miles on it. It looks brand new.

My husband and I were at the corner restaurant a few weeks back and he commented on our way out that there were at least four or five PT Cruizers in the parking lot. So we still see lot's of them running around town.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 25, 2010)

I think they either stopped making them or are about to. I remember my grandma talking about them stopping production while we were talking about Ford stopping production of Mercury (we have 2 mercuries.


----------



## BethM (Aug 27, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I think they either stopped making them or are about to. I remember my grandma talking about them stopping production while we were talking about Ford stopping production of Mercury (we have 2 mercuries.


New PT sales have been waaaay down for a few years, and it is being discontinued. There are still new ones available, but production stopped in July. I believe the Fiat 500 will be made at the factory in Mexico that was making PT's.

I'm not a fan of them, myself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2010)

we had a 2005 convertible--now have a Camaro SS2


----------



## pla725 (Aug 28, 2010)

My parents bought one when they first came out. They had special order it because the dealer didn't have one in stock. I remember my mom tracking it online from the factory in Mexico and followed it as it continued on it's journey to the dealer.


----------



## JimD (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's my Cruiser....aka "Kool Beanz"


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice, I like it in white


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Nice, I like it in white



Thanks, Maria 

It's actually a color called "Cool Vanilla"....kinda like French Vanilla ice-cream....a little bit off-white with a cream tint.

That's how we came up with the name.

.....Cool Vanilla....Vanilla Beans...

*"Kool Beanz" :biggrin:*


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 30, 2010)

I was wondering about the name....:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't remember if the Canadian version of the Pt Cruiser looked as sharp as yours Jim. Is that your shadow in the picture?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one, also white. It is a good car but I wish it had better gas mileage--for a smaller car it gets the mileage of a Cadillac (not kidding--my bf had a DeVille and it got better mileage than my PT). I like how sporty it is to drive though.


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I don't remember if the Canadian version of the Pt Cruiser looked as sharp as yours Jim. Is that your shadow in the picture?



Thanks, Stan.

Yeah that's my shadow. I didn't even realize it got in there until the day after I posted it. Isn't it cool how I got a rabbit to sit on my shoulder? :expressionless


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I have one, also white. It is a good car but I wish it had better gas mileage--for a smaller car it gets the mileage of a Cadillac (not kidding--my bf had a DeVille and it got better mileage than my PT). I like how sporty it is to drive though.




I have to agree that the mileage isn't as good as I'd like it to be.

Especially since I was driving a Kia Rio that got 30 mpg. I get a little better than half of that now.

Probably because of the "sporty" drivin'"
Anyway...it's not about the mileage....it's about the cruise! :big wink:


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I was wondering about the name....:biggrin2:



That's her stage name :biggrin:

Her first show is on Sept 18 down at the Jersey shore. I joined a PT club and I'll be there with about 50 other PT owners at the Shore Thing 2010. It should be a blast!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool :dude:

I assume it's like the classic or old fashioned car shows/drive in? Everyone drives in and opens their hoods so that others can admire their vehicles? 

We have an old diner near by that has classic car night. You can order burgers and shakes and listen to 50's-60's music. Walk around and meet people and check out their cool cars.


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Cool :dude:
> 
> I assume it's like the classic or old fashioned car shows/drive in? Everyone drives in and opens their hoods so that others can admire their vehicles?
> 
> We have an old diner near by that has classic car night. You can order burgers and shakes and listen to 50's-60's music. Walk around and meet people and check out their cool cars.



We have a few places around here that do that. 
Cubby's BBQ in Hackensack is the best known spot.

This show is a bit different.

It's a 3 day thing in Sea Bright NJ that they've had for the past nine summers. It's called The Shore Thing.

Friday night there's a "light up show" where all of the PTs that have neon light kits show their stuff.

Saturday is the main show and the town's Community Day. 
We have a breakfast and then take over the municipal parking lot to show our Cruisers. So far there'll be about 50 entries. Some of them are pretty tricked out and modified.....and some are mostly stock like mine.
There's also a street fair, a flea market, music, food vendors, an open beach, Surf Fishing, enclosed playground for the kids, Kite Flying, beach volleyball courts, RC Car Racing, Sand Sculpture contest on the beach, and Fire Trucks on display.
At 4pm the local Fire Fighters Company has it's fire engines escort us on aparade up to the Sandy Hook Lighthouse and back, and then they host a catered dinner at the firehouse. There's door prizes, goodie bags, Chinese auction, and an awards ceremony with trophies to the best-in-class Cruisers.

Sunday we meet for breakfast and then have a "Poker Rally" to a bunch of the local attractions and shops, scenic spots, lighthouses, etc.

And then we have a group hug and head home.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! That sounds like a big event, you should have a great time. Don't forget the camera :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2010)

Great car Jim. I have always loved the look of them.

OMG I just realized your from New Jersey. What do you think of Jersey Shores?I hear the "Situation" is on Dancing With The Stars. Sorry I just had to mention this. lol

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 2, 2010)

My mom has a purple PT Cruiser and she looooves it. She tells everyone that it's her dream car. 

My fience Chris and I call her car "the purple beast".


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> The show is on Sept 18 down at the Jersey shore. I joined a PT club and I'll be there with about 50 other PT owners at the Shore Thing 2010. It should be a blast!




I just got back a while ago.
I went down Saturday morning for the show and activities...stayed overnight, and participated in the today's events.

Yesterday there was the show, music, door prizes, a Chinese auction, a flea market, dinner, a tailgate party at the motel afterwards, etc.
.....and then today was the sightseeing ride combined with a "poker rally". We got a playing card at each stop and then got prizes for the hands. 
I think they gave out prizes to everyone.

Just as I figured....it was a blast!!!!

A great time was had by all....good people.....good food....good activities.
All was good!!

I'm exhausted....well tanned....and in need of a good night's sleep.
It's good to be home and see the family, dogs and bunnies ("Where ya been, Daddy??)


Here's a video of us all leaving for the beach cruise after the show....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcYGpwdXzsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcYGpwdXzsA[/ame]


I'll post some more pics later...if I don't fall asleep first :bed:


----------

